# How to say "on the corner of..."



## larshgf

Hi,

I wonder how to tell somebody that a shop is located on a specific corner in a city?
My guess is that this might be expressed in different ways ?

Best Regards
Lars


----------



## ireney

Hi! The most typical way would be to say
" Το μαγαζί μου είναι Χ και Υ γωνία/ στη γωνία Χ και Υ". You could also say "  το γωνιακό Χ και Υ"
Can't think of another way right now.


----------



## bearded

What's more common in colloquial, gonìa or gonià?   I often heard 'gonià' in Greece (I know 'gonìa' is more classical). Thank you.


----------



## konos

bearded said:


> What's more common in colloquial, gonìa or gonià?   I often heard 'gonià' in Greece (I know 'gonìa' is more classical). Thank you.


Γωνιά is never used in this context.


----------



## larshgf

ireney said:


> Hi! The most typical way would be to say
> " Το μαγαζί μου είναι Χ και Υ γωνία/ στη γωνία Χ και Υ". You could also say "  το γωνιακό Χ και Υ"
> Can't think of another way right now.



Do you use "όδος X" and "όδος Y" or only the names of the street? Any special case (nom, acc, gen) for the streetname?
An example would be most welcome.

Than you very much for your help!


----------



## ireney

Hello again.
In Greek, when giving the name of the street we always use the genitive. You see, the naming of the streets follows the format of " street/avenue/ whatever of X". So we have  οδός Πραξιτέλους, λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας   etc.

In the phrase in question we do not include the word "street" in general but we will (though not always, depends on how well the person we are talking to knows the area) use the word Avenue.

So for instance
 Το γραφείο μου είναι  Πραξιτέλους και Μπουμπουλίνας γωνία.

Το γραφείο μου είναι Πραξιτέλους και (λεωφόρου) Γεωργίου γωνία. (You may actually, in speech, use the ungrammatical but very, very common  nominative, like " λεωφόρος" in this example. That was my first instinct in fact.)

Στη γωνία Πραξιτέλους και Μπουμπουλίνας.
Στη γωνία Πραξιτέλους και (λεωφόρου) Γεωργίου.



 Small note here and I will really have to split the discussion if we go that route more, the " Γεωργίου" here is short for " Βασιλέως Γεωργίου (του) Α"  so if talking to someone not from Piraeus where these streets are you may include the " βασιλέως" too but not otherwise. The royal moniker is often omitted and the (few existing) numberings of same named kings pretty much always.


----------



## larshgf

ireney said:


> Hello again.
> In Greek, when giving the name of the street we always use the genitive. You see, the naming of the streets follows the format of " street/avenue/ whatever of X". So we have  οδός Πραξιτέλους, λεωφόρος Αλεξάνδρας   etc.
> 
> In the phrase in question we do not include the word "street" in general but we will (though not always, depends on how well the person we are talking to knows the area) use the world Avenue.
> 
> So for instance
> Το γραφείο μου είναι  Πραξιτέλους και Μπουμπουλίνας γωνία.
> 
> Το γραφείο μου είναι Πραξιτέλους και (λεωφόρου) Γεωργίου γωνία. (You may actually, in speech, use the ungrammatical but very, very common  nominative, like " λεωφόρος" in this example. That was my first instinct in fact.)
> 
> Στη γωνία Πραξιτέλους και Μπουμπουλίνας.
> Στη γωνία Πραξιτέλους και (λεωφόρου) Γεωργίου.
> 
> 
> 
> Small note here and I will really have to split the discussion if we go that route more, the " Γεωργίου" here is short for " Βασιλέως Γεωργίου (του) Α"  so if talking to someone not from Piraeus where these streets are you may include the " βασιλέως" too but not otherwise. The royal moniker is often omitted and the (few existing) numberings of same names kings pretty much always.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you Ireney!


----------

